# Good Slot Car Forums to visit



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

What are some good slot car forums to visit. I really don't know anything about them too much since I do RC, but there isn't any RC facilities in the city here (Fargo-Moorhead area) but there is a slot car track in Moorhead now.

Looking for info on 1/24 scale vehicles.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Slotcarillustrated.com mostly 1/24


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

This forum is getting more people all the time.It's only going to be as good as the people who contribute.There is also Home racing world. Tom Stumpf


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

For HO scale, customs and exceedingly clever people this one can't be beat. I lurk on slotcarillustrated too, post very rarely. There are more large scale and 1:1 related topics, which I like too.


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

For HO Drag Racing I started www.psychoslots.com

Hobby Talk has been the best HO forum that I have found.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I frequently visit HERE, Home Racing World, and Slot Car Illustrated and I find HERE (HobbyTalk) to be the best HO forum.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> What are some good slot car forums to visit.


You're there already!

If you want to see the uncontrolled babbling of asocial misfits who are two days off their meds and two days shy of their next electroshock treatment, there are plenty of places on the web where that freak show reversal of Darwinian theory plays out in surreal and disgusting reality on a daily basis. 

Thank you Hank.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

This one isn't to bad for tips 
http://www.ho-tips.org/


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

tomhocars said:


> This forum is getting more people all the time.It's only going to be as good as the people who contribute.There is also Home racing world. Tom Stumpf


homeracingworld.com is very good place to go for 1/32 and some HO. For all HO definitely Hobbytalk.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

For 1/24th Slot Cars this forum or check out Old Weird Herald:

http://www.slotcartalk.com/slotcartalk/index.php

Cheers!
Tom


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I highly recommend Home Racing World for 1/43rd.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Like everyone said thio is a great forum and until the government starting blocking the picture hosting sites I came everyday. Now I get here a couple times a week and on the weekend from home

Other resources online are the emailing list, Which are forum like if they come from a Yahoo Group

HOWORLD is good
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/howorld/


the HODL the grandaddy email list of them all
http://ho-slotcars.net/mailman/listinfo/ho-slotcars

Another new Yahoo Group that is mainly Modeling HOSlotCarShow
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hoslotcarshow/


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Whilst I like HobbyTalk, we in Perth, Austalia have our own forum here:

http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

Ragnar: That link doesn't work


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

Do a search for old weird harold. For 1/24 its probably the best. Ho scale this one is the best. 1/32 home racing world or slotcar illustrated. 1/43 home racing world .


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

I got to that site for 1/24 scale, but the forum part (I think that is where I am trying to go doesn't open up).


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Cain said:


> Ragnar: That link doesn't work



Looks like it crashed. When it's working Slot Car Talk (Old Weird Herald) is a good 1/24 wing site.

Slotblog is another good site - - particularly for the guys behind the growth of Vintage (D3) slot car racing.

Read their registration guidelines and note that they require everyone to use their real name in signature portion of the profile. Not a bad idea. It stops a lot of "keyboard courage."

Rollin


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I am going to call the track again and see what they have planned. I'll let the owner know that I am willing to race with a rental too if that helps get things going. Would like to see how a race goes but if they are still waiting for guys, may be a bit.


----------

